# Let's see them TopLess!... (Naked ATV's only)



## Polaris425

*If you have them naked pics like these, post them up!!!*


----------



## bump530

its not my brute, but shes naked


----------



## phreebsd

here's my p360


----------



## black420




----------



## phreebsd

wooWooo!! I'm getting hot!!


----------



## Polaris425

dang.... these are some good naked pics!!! 

Black420.. I have one like that somewhere of my X425 back in the day, w/ the rear end snatched out...


----------



## Jcarp4483

My babies are shy. never got naked pictures of them. Though they have been there more time than i want to remember.
O well here is one with no shirt on!


----------



## Polaris425

what are those things ziptied up??


----------



## phreebsd

Ballasts for the HID lights.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Ding Ding 10 points for a Fearless leader phreebsd. Yes i am installing them now. Dont have any with her pants down though


----------



## FABMAN

just her hat left on





















































I found it easier to take the fender off like this.


----------



## Polaris425

haha!

< sings... _"..You Can leave your hat on.." _ haha.. perfect pun for this thread.


----------



## phreebsd

that rear bumper you have is badazz!


----------



## FABMAN

Thanks I like it a lot. But I should I built it!!


----------



## Yesterday

here's her first time bein even partially naked


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is my kids pw50 before its bubblebath.








bubblebath


----------



## phreebsd

Niiiiiice!!

Who's wearing the Airwalk's?  I used to wear those when I was younger and used to skate. Kickflips, ollies, grinds, etc.. My greatest trick was a kickflip onto a bench.


----------



## sandman7655

dang skaters,lol


----------



## FABMAN

That's me I love them comfy, ez to get on, cheep, and they last. sk-8 on man!! my best trick was clenching balls of pain.lol


----------



## phreebsd

hahaha
that's a good one!
I've done that a few times. Board shot right up between my legs.


----------



## Yesterday

they dont make airwalks in my size anymore. i used to love 'em when my feets were smalla


----------



## phreebsd

i wear flops man. get j00 sum flawps!


----------



## Yesterday

i got some crox that kick ***


----------



## FABMAN

Not big enuff? I have 13s


----------



## Yesterday

i wear 16/17


----------



## phreebsd

WTF! You must be at least 6' 4"


----------



## Yesterday

yeah i'm 6'4" 320lbs wit some big *** feet =/


----------



## FABMAN

dam


----------



## KMKjr

*Topless Scrambler*


----------



## Yesterday

what year scrambler is that?


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> what year scrambler is that?


A well used 2002.


----------



## FABMAN

is that a 4-stroke? i think i see an oil filter. my gf has a 400 2-s


----------



## KMKjr

FABMAN said:


> is that a 4-stroke? i think i see an oil filter. my gf has a 400 2-s


Yep`500.

And I should have said well (ab)used.


----------



## Mud Narc

Lol, well mine is shy she want get naked in front of me. At least right now but I feel sure its coming.


----------



## AUbruterider

Well I cant find pics of my brute naked but I did find my old AC 700 and a pic of my old brute undergoing reconstructive surgery - look over the mess in my shop - we had a lot of work during that time and no time to clean up


----------



## coot23

I miss the lime green brute!!


----------



## Brock42

couple pics i took tonight


----------



## Polaris425

thats naked!!!!! Whats the story on the motor?


----------



## Brock42

gonna hopefully take it up to shane at the end of the month and get him to rebuild it for me. Whats something i could do to it while it is sitting there all torn apart whats some good ideas clean it etc.....


----------



## Polaris425

yeah thats about the only thing you can do I guess.


----------



## KMKjr

*She's topless!!*


----------



## Polaris425

nice


----------



## KMKjr

$500.00 nice.....lol

Thought I had a bad weekend, but broken bones and water filled engine make my little wipeout look weak.


----------



## kboswell04

Getting ready to install snorkels


----------



## FABMAN




----------



## phreebsd

chub


----------



## Metal Man

I need to build myself a shop. I have to work on mine in the yard lol


----------



## rsb5772

My 450R under the knife!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Always73

Here is my first time ever, it is my polaris 500 scrambler


----------



## yiluss




----------



## Polaris425

nice... what you doin to it?


----------



## yiluss

this is what I was doing

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1669


----------



## FABMAN

cool


----------



## 1bigforeman

This is my friend's 09 Brute. He has about 10 hours on it and blew the diff casing and axle. While we had it apart we relocated the radiator and ran up vent lines. He sunk it the week before this. He's not the brightest color in the crayon box....The front plastics are just sitting on the bike.


----------



## Polaris425

ouch!


----------



## 1bigforeman

Should have seen the diff. When the axle came apart it was still spinning and blew the diff apart on that side. He's still waiting on an axle....


----------



## IBBruin

You might be a Brute rider if.....


----------



## 1bigforeman

The grizzly in the back has already been naked and dressed. Waiting on the pimp to pick her up. Didn't have the power to break anything, that one is just used and abused.


----------



## big brute

mine topless in the shed last weekend


----------



## yiluss

you have the black bumper in your red brute instead of the oem red, my dad has the same configuration, cool


----------



## 2000trx300

HERE IS MY BABY NAKED....WELL SHE STILL HAS HER SHOES ON...LOL
.................................................................................................................


----------



## 2000trx300

and here is a video of her kinda naked goin through the lake..
1231081715a.flv video by 2000trx300 - Photobucket


----------



## RDWD

Nice, I like the snork.


----------



## 2000trx300

lol...i made that in like 10 mins cause i got the bike running and put my wheels/tires on it and wanted to hit the lake...haha
i am working on dual stainless steel snorks now..


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN

*tomorrows project*
*







*

























The culprit


----------



## Polaris425

hmmm... is that hole to make it lighter i.e. more performance? LMAO! 

Man that looks rough, you goin back fun parts or stock parts?

oh, and here's my latest, not much but, enough to get to the sway bar.


----------



## FABMAN

Well it already has a hot seat pipe and been clutched. I guess I could of put a reed valve in but its the Fiance's bike. However its now a true 400cc. they start out as a 379cc.


----------



## IBBruin

FABMAN said:


> *tomorrows project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culprit


You found an ink pen on top of the piston? Well heck man, no wonder it wasn't running right.


----------



## Masher

That'll buff right out.


----------



## KMKjr

Duct tape should do.


----------



## FABMAN

I think my kid put it there!! I'm welding it up. Maybe ill up grade her to a bf and sell it! hay you want to buy it? lol


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

i just got started on mine and this is what she looks like now.


----------



## Polaris425

OOH YEAH!! :rockn:


----------



## GWNBrute

View attachment 1522

Here's a pic of what she looks like right now.
just thought I would throw it in:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

btt...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Man there sure is some naked bikes on here HAHA . when i get home ill load some pics on here of my bike shes naked bout to be getting a nice inside job done . =D how hard was it to take the motor out of the Scrambler


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Ok Guys after a long day of painful back spasms and a bunch of cus words . ive got her pretty naked a arms off axles off clutch ( primary ) Off plastics and front bumper . all off


----------



## Polaris425

The inside of that clutch is pretty nasty lookin!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

oh yes tell me bout it both the clutchs are almost black . ( not good ) i cant even pull the seconday clutch off with the bolt out of it . and the screwd the are behind the primary someone has stripped so i have to drill them out and tap them . any way to clean the clutches up .. would help shoot me a pm if you dont mind .


----------



## MUDDIE49

*Showing here Topend....*

Here's my 500HO...she's shy so she would only show here topend....but you gotta start somewheres!!


----------



## gpinjason

here's my wife's 02 Kodiak 400 all stripped down... working on the snorkels...


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Naked Scrammy


----------



## gpinjason

:rockn: Nice!!


----------



## stockshdime




----------



## Crawfishie!!

Heres mine during the rebuild....


----------



## hoover




----------



## hondarecoveryman

^^^^:rockn: That looks awesome :rockn: Did you do the paint work ?^^^^


----------



## hoover

Frame, yes, plastic, i sure wish i could


----------



## Jcarp4483

Pretty sure we all know what this means. Hadnt decided what yet though.


----------



## hoover

hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## HondaGuy

Heres an upskirt shot of mine lol.


----------



## Polaris425

wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Oh No..... What happened guys?


----------



## Jcarp4483

I flipped mine over in the sand pit at mud nats. Hadnt messed up yet but i am sure it was in the near future seeing i had 1/8 inch of mud on my throttle bodies. So gonna beef her up a little now


----------



## HondaGuy

650Brute said:


> Oh No..... What happened guys?


 I was just installing the GR when I took that pic, nothing broke.


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is a sho nuff naked V2 Cat









here she is after we got her drunk on 112 she triped and fliped over. Notice the naked Honda in the back ground they were party'n.









Here is my V2 Cat with her bra off. The beer made her do it.


----------



## biggdady

here my 07 brute torn gown before starting the MIMB snorks and EPI Clutch spring


----------



## 650Brute

Post em up when u Get done!


----------



## txbf750

My old Foreman with the bottom off, axle replacement.


----------



## cojack

well after allot of persistance and persuasion i got her to take her top off!









she's not really clean in there so a good scrubbin is in need!




then after the scrubbin something has to be done with where the air suction takes place


----------



## txbf750

Don't remember exactly what I was doing to it this time, the 2nd pic is probably why I dont remember.


----------



## Polaris425

:haha:


----------



## Jcarp4483

Well it turns out i had already spun a rod bearing and my clutch gears in the motor was rusted. Got a good brute for sale never been suck!!! PM if interested lol


----------



## HondaGuy

My Prairie is gonna start stripping for me any time now, I'll be sure to get pics.


----------



## bigblackrancher




----------



## Polaris425

^ WHOA!!! Nice! :rockn:


----------



## ranceola

That is one naked brute


----------



## ranceola

Very nice frame in the bathtub my wife would flip


----------



## bigblackrancher

Polaris425 said:


> ^ WHOA!!! Nice! :rockn:


haha! i geuss i should say why its like that, im puting a new frame on it so look for even better pics soon


----------



## swampthing

she spends more time naked than anything lately, but it's almost done.......i think:nutkick:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Pics with her top off while getting the new rad and mimb snorks!!!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360

A simple wash job gone to far!


----------



## Polaris425

ha!


----------



## FABMAN

Just one afternoon.


----------



## Polaris425

WHAT!!!  Now THAT is stripped down!


----------



## countryboy61283

here is mine topless lol


----------



## Polaris425

and bottomless!! :rockn:


----------



## wmredneck

Stripping the plastics. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bad500

been there done that!!! ^^^


----------



## Big westees

2011 Brute Force 750i
28" Mega Mayhem
14" ITP Black SS 212
MIMB snorkel
Viper Max 3000# winch
RDC 2" lift
VFJ Stage 3 spider mod


----------



## BruteForcePart

This thread is like a bad dream....


----------



## DaveMK1

Found some of the pics from when I snorkeled the bike. Good and naked.


----------



## ThaMule

Full on NEKKID!


----------



## Polaris425

WOOT! :bigok:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

bringin this thread back to life, here is mine wen i was in the process of snorkling









Then wen i had to replace the inside of the tranny


----------



## browland

How's this for naked ...


----------



## Stimpy

Topless anyway.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Oilfield1

getting it ready for the spring!


----------



## Litenyaup

Changing the wiring harness due to no 4x4 or kebc.


----------



## ColtenG

Mid relocate and snorkel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Before










After











Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlybrute

Lmao did this today!

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------



Oilfield1 said:


> getting it ready for the spring!


Muzzys look nice!

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SRRBrute

Putting some MIMB snorkels on the wife's brute. 

















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman350ss

mine with no clothes....


----------



## Wfolsom

He's mine getting some over due maintenance


----------



## 05BF750i

shes a little naked....but she likes it!


----------



## bux2dux

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colt750




----------



## greenmachine

Here's mine with her rear coming out


----------



## prock99

*2012 Brute 750i before she got snorkels!*

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/62-forum-help/7025-how-post-pictures.html

^^^ - Admin


----------



## LiftedCamoTony

one week after I bought it started the tear down : ) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Scrambler?


----------



## LiftedCamoTony

2001 polaris 500 would post pics of before and after of all the stuff I did to it but then she ain't naked lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Tranny rebuild on my 2011 rzr 800s. How y'all like my ******* engine hoist lol!!!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Torn way down only payed 200 for all of it


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

The other half of it


----------

